
Show HN: I built an open source event-management system - iyanuashiri
https://github.com/iyanuashiri/meethub
======
graystevens
Looks like you committed a .env file previously with some semi-private details
contained within it, plus you’ve hardcoded some Cloudinary API credentials.
You may want to rotate them before they’re abused by someone.

Edit: oh and some database credentials & getstream.io api credentials

~~~
rsyring
If anyone wants to keep secrets in a repo, git-crypt is your friend:

[https://www.agwa.name/projects/git-
crypt/](https://www.agwa.name/projects/git-crypt/)

~~~
iyanuashiri
Thanks. Checking it out

~~~
solox3
Old commits are still showing the credentials. Recommend following this guide
to erase your .env from all commits.

[https://help.github.com/articles/removing-sensitive-data-
fro...](https://help.github.com/articles/removing-sensitive-data-from-a-
repository/)

~~~
krageon
It's too late now in any case. Removing them is cute, but in terms of security
credentials can only be rotated now. Removing them doesn't help when someone
has already pulled that history previously.

~~~
bausshf
You should still do it for future references

------
stevekemp
Minor bug report:

Edit your profile.

Upload a non-image file.

Enjoy the backtrace.

(Only discovered because uploading an image seems to be mandatory..)

~~~
wmichelin
Only after signup too :|

------
wmichelin
Attention! Do not sign up!

Everyone's information is public on there with autoincrementing ID's. I am not
sure if this is intended, but I didn't realize my information would be public.

------
wehadfun
Would like a public test account to play around with it. Don't feel like
signing up.

------
xkbd
Great stuff, Iyanu. You just need to perfect the UI.

~~~
spartanatreyu
I suggest the OP watch this as an example of improving UI, "Refactoring UI:
Bad About":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6-q5BheEYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6-q5BheEYU)

------
timmytwotime
Django is a great tool for stuff like this. Well done.

------
known
Looks good; Needs refined UI

~~~
chiefalchemist
Maybe it's wise to split the project into two: the backend API (service) and
the frontend UI / UX?

This way, if you're ultimately only interested in the service you're not
dragging around the UI stuff (even if you're not using it).

Maybe?

------
Walkman
Why on earth is this on front page?

~~~
segmondy
Because people can show their side projects here. You might be really advanced
and not impressed, that's fine. There's always that set of folks who are never
impressed. I wish to see more Show HN. I like to see more folks building and
less talking.

~~~
Walkman
I'm not saying people should not show projects or doesn't belong here. I
really like "Show HN" myself, but why did this particular project made to HN
front page is what I don't understand.

